# Please pray for Sugar - RIP



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

So, my LGD has not been acting herself for the last few days and today she was really "off". We took her to the vet and she has a massive internal infection. She is on her way to emergency surgery right now. Please pray that she is OK. Sugar is a wonderful loving dog and a fabulous protector of her goats. She was working just last night against a pack of coyotes. I don't know what I'll do if we lose her! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

I am so sorry ...  I will pray for Sugar....hope she gets through this and gets well soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

Hope Sugar pulls through...do they know what the abscess is from??? :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

Sending good hopes and wishes your way, and hugs too. Please let us know how she does.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

Just got a call from the vet. She's still in surgery but holding her own. Turns out what they thought was a massive infection was really a 12 POUND mass on her spleen. They've taken out her spleen and sent the mass off for a biopsy to see if it's cancer or not. Thank you for all your prayers. I know they are making a difference for Sugar!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

Glad she is holding her own....praying... that it isn't cancer.... :hug: ray:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

Come on Sugar! You can make it! Your goaties need you...


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Please pray for Sugar*

How is Sugar? Hope all is going well!
Caryn


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and thoughts. Sugar passed over the rainbow bridge last night from surgical complications. She is greatly missed!

Pic:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5450062448


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww i am so sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Im so sorry 

May she rest peacefully in green pastures, protecting our guardian's flock.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry Erin. It will be hard to get use to Sugar not being there. To get through times like this it helps me to focus on all the other animals.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sugar.  It sounds like her last moments were doing what she loved to do, protecting her goats.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

:tears: I'm so sorry


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your girl, it sounds like she didn't suffer a lot, so bless her heart, she is at peace. You did good and minimized her suffering.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful. She is running free and protecting all the goaties up heaven


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, everybody. She is definitely at rest in greener pastures. We have two of her pups still here and the little girl is just so much like her. At least I still have a part of her here. She is definitely missed!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had so prayed and hoped for your Sugar-yes, a "beautiful" girl.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My condolences on your loss of Sugar. :rose: May you find some comfort in knowing she lives on via her pups. Are you keeping both of them?

Deb Mc


----------

